# 2018 - danb708's Garage Haunt



## danb708 (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Wow! Beautifully detailed, fabulous voice for the seer, and the final startle scare is perfect! This is professional quality work.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Shivery cool


----------



## danb708 (Sep 24, 2014)

RoxyBlue said:


> Wow! Beautifully detailed, fabulous voice for the seer, and the final startle scare is perfect! This is professional quality work.


Thanks i really enjoyed building it and decorating the set.


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

Wow. Great use of projections. Nice details. I'd attempt to steal it but my garage is always packed with everything but cars!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

I don't have words to say how much I like/love this. The set design is perfect and as someone who loves details this impresses me to no end. Love the skellie and as said, the projections are perfect. What a great treat for your TOT's and I'm sure as you said it's a lot of fun to set it up. Just perfect!!


----------



## danb708 (Sep 24, 2014)

Hairazor said:


> Shivery cool





randomr8 said:


> Wow. Great use of projections. Nice details. I'd attempt to steal it but my garage is always packed with everything but cars!


Thanks


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Nice work. I agree with Jdubbya - I love the detail too.


----------



## Greg G (Nov 4, 2012)

Damn. That is excellent


----------



## danb708 (Sep 24, 2014)

jdubbya said:


> I don't have words to say how much I like/love this. The set design is perfect and as someone who loves details this impresses me to no end. Love the skellie and as said, the projections are perfect. What a great treat for your TOT's and I'm sure as you said it's a lot of fun to set it up. Just perfect!!


thanks jdubbya, i tend to get carried away on the details even though most people do not notice! We got a lot of great feedback from all of the tots, in fact the adults were more fascinated than the kids!



Headless said:


> Nice work. I agree with Jdubbya - I love the detail too.


thank you already looking forward to next year.



Greg G said:


> Damn. That is excellent


thanks


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Okay, that was really really great! Did people stand there and watch the whole routine? Scare any TOTs of? Awesome!


----------



## danb708 (Sep 24, 2014)

heresjohnny said:


> Okay, that was really really great! Did people stand there and watch the whole routine? Scare any TOTs of? Awesome!


Thanks, the routine runs about 2 min 20 seconds which is about the limit of peoples attention span on Halloween. I keep it short and that way it doesnt interrupt their trick or treating flow too badly. I would say the cry ratio was about 5 percent mostly under the age of 5


----------



## mixman (Oct 1, 2008)

Wow. This is awesome. Great job. The details are just fantastic.


----------



## MagicRonn (Oct 29, 2010)

This was in Dublin, CA? How did I miss out on seeing this awesome installation of Victorian horror? I am in awe of your creativity and artistic skills! At first I wanted to steal your entire idea for my haunt. Now I just want to build something for yours!


----------



## danb708 (Sep 24, 2014)

MagicRonn said:


> This was in Dublin, CA? How did I miss out on seeing this awesome installation of Victorian horror? I am in awe of your creativity and artistic skills! At first I wanted to steal your entire idea for my haunt. Now I just want to build something for yours!


Thanks for the compliments MagicRonn i moved in July to Clovis CA after living in Dublin for 20 years I need to update my profile!


----------



## konapaniolo (Sep 18, 2015)

Super amazing. Love the the fortune teller. What program did you use for the animatronics. Very well timed and sequences. Been trying to get that exact for years. Just Love it!


----------



## danb708 (Sep 24, 2014)

konapaniolo said:


> Super amazing. Love the the fortune teller. What program did you use for the animatronics. Very well timed and sequences. Been trying to get that exact for years. Just Love it!


Thank you I used Brookshires VSA but im gonna try out frightprops flexmax controller next year so I dont have to be connected to a pc.


----------



## Dolly (Oct 30, 2016)

Awesome


----------

